# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Как вы эту жизнь живёте?

## Чувак

Я услышал эту фразу от знакомой. И задумался. Действительно как?
На каждом шагу дерьмо. Работа говно. Люди - говно. Будь ты хоть кем, тебе жить в этой среде дегенератов. Перспектив на будущее - ноль. Думаешь что-то изменится? Будешь работать на износ? Заработаешь на квартиру? Хер. Даже если купишь квартиру - платить кварплату дороже чем снимать. Родишь детей? Это какбы вкинуть нового человека в это говно. И ему это всё расхлёбывать. Что ещё? Станешь начальником? Сегодня ты начальник, завтра - никто. Заработаешь много денег? На всю жизнь всё равно не хватит. Найдёшь свою любовь? Завтра эта любовь пошлёт тебя на три буквы. Доживёшь до старости? Какие муки тебя ждут в предстаростном возрасте? Да, пенсионерам сейчас хорошо, но они вышли на пенсию СЕЙЧАС. Именно сейчас происходит говнище. И сейчас люди предпенсионного возрата мучаются. Если вы инвалид, даже хз что сказать. Тут здоровому человеку выжить сложно, а уж инвалиду... 
Уехать из страны? Да ладно. Попробуйте. Я ещё со времён перестройки задумывался об этом. 
Короче, вся жизнь сводится к тому, чтобы ходить на работу, получать на еду, при условии что у вас есть где жить, и вусё! А на работе тоже мозго...тво. Без этого никак теперь. Раньше я не понимал алкашей, теперь понимаю. Не с проста же они такими стали. Вот жил человек, и стал алкашом. Нет, это не просто так. Этому способствует окружающая обстановка. 
Куда ни пойди, везде хрень. Даже на улицу выйти опасно. На меня нападали несколько раз. Ради карманных денег. А уж ходить на работу, иногда в убыток! Когда тебе платят вообще мелочь, либо не платят совсем. 
Мы родились, и мы здесь есть. Но как нам здесь жить? Считаю тех, кто смог это сделать - вы крутые. Пусть и не слышите меня уже.

Короче, прорвало меня на буквы. Но вопрос актуален. Как вы эту жизнь живёте?

----------


## June

День за днём. Не вся работа говно. Не все люди говно. Хотя, бесполезно об этом говорить. Когда вокруг тебя люди с белой кожей, трудно поверить, что их на планете по разным оценкам осталось 5-10%.

----------


## Kales

С трудом и болью, периодически с алкоголем. 
Что-то ну совсем все в черных красках. Как совет что ли, если захочется открыть что-то новое: походите на митинги (не проплаченные только), там много людей, пытающихся как-то противостоять системе, да хоть донором станьте, увидите, сколько людей просто не ради ста рублей (есть и такие, но очень много именно идейных, если так можно выразиться) хотят помочь другим, есть разные фестивали, в общем, людей много и люди разные) ну а жизнь борьба - это да, так всем животным сложно, все приспосабливаются, выживают, ну а слабых или больных особей ждет смерть, это нормально вообще-то. Может быть, общество человеческое ненормально как раз тем, что позволяет все-таки жить таким, как я, например?) Была б я пингвином каким-нибудь, давно б изгнали меня и дело с концом, а тут учеба  в школе, в музшколе, в спортшколе, вуз, и вот по кой фиг?)

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Я услышал эту фразу от знакомой. И задумался. Действительно как?
> На каждом шагу дерьмо. Работа говно. Люди - говно. Будь ты хоть кем, тебе жить в этой среде дегенератов. Перспектив на будущее - ноль. Думаешь что-то изменится? Будешь работать на износ? Заработаешь на квартиру? Хер. Даже если купишь квартиру - платить кварплату дороже чем снимать. Родишь детей? Это какбы вкинуть нового человека в это говно. И ему это всё расхлёбывать. Что ещё? Станешь начальником? Сегодня ты начальник, завтра - никто. Заработаешь много денег? На всю жизнь всё равно не хватит. Найдёшь свою любовь? Завтра эта любовь пошлёт тебя на три буквы. Доживёшь до старости? Какие муки тебя ждут в предстаростном возрасте? Да, пенсионерам сейчас хорошо, но они вышли на пенсию СЕЙЧАС. Именно сейчас происходит говнище. И сейчас люди предпенсионного возрата мучаются. Если вы инвалид, даже хз что сказать. Тут здоровому человеку выжить сложно, а уж инвалиду... 
> Уехать из страны? Да ладно. Попробуйте. Я ещё со времён перестройки задумывался об этом. 
> Короче, вся жизнь сводится к тому, чтобы ходить на работу, получать на еду, при условии что у вас есть где жить, и вусё! А на работе тоже мозго...тво. Без этого никак теперь. Раньше я не понимал алкашей, теперь понимаю. Не с проста же они такими стали. Вот жил человек, и стал алкашом. Нет, это не просто так. Этому способствует окружающая обстановка. 
> Куда ни пойди, везде хрень. Даже на улицу выйти опасно. На меня нападали несколько раз. Ради карманных денег. А уж ходить на работу, иногда в убыток! Когда тебе платят вообще мелочь, либо не платят совсем. 
> Мы родились, и мы здесь есть. Но как нам здесь жить? Считаю тех, кто смог это сделать - вы крутые. Пусть и не слышите меня уже.
> 
> Короче, прорвало меня на буквы. Но вопрос актуален. Как вы эту жизнь живёте?


 Ща Unity придет, расклад вам накидает о бренности жизни и о том, что все мы - белки в колесе и blablabla))

----------


## Wasted

Так и живём, чувак. Так и живём. Просто напоминай себе, что это временно, а закончить ты можешь и сам в любой момент, когда захочешь. Так становится легче.

----------


## Чувак

> Не вся работа говно. Не все люди говно.


 В Московии да. Там большинство более-менее адекватные. И работу можно менять как раз-два. 



> походите на митинги (не проплаченные только)


 Ходил как-то раз. Впечатления такие, что меня пробило на слёзы. От осознания того, что есть ещё здравые люди. Я стоял там в толпе и вытирал слёзы. А потом бросил пить аж почти на месяц. Так что да, митинги это сильная вещь.

----------


## jozh

Как живу? Читаю книги. Приобщаюсь к опыту тех, у кого получилось. Есть очень сильные люди, которые делятся этой силой со всеми, кто способен ее воспринять. Если читатель "на одной волне" с книгой, то она способна очень сильно в нем сработать. Вот я недавно прочитал "Веритофобию" Веллера и теперь очень отчетливо понимаю механизм возникновения идиотизма в нашем мире. Читаю книги по диалектике и понимаю механизм возникновения перемен во всех сферах нашей жизни. Вообще, знания без понимания не работают. А понимание - это труд и самореализация.

----------


## brusnika

....

----------


## brusnika

......

----------


## Victoria

Живём просто по накатанной, энерция если удобно. По сути это жизнь, бутафория. Говорю строго за себя.

----------


## Отжитый

> Даже если купишь квартиру - платить кварплату дороже чем снимать.


 Ну, это вы  загрубили. Квартплата  в  пиковом  случае  составляет  3-4  тысячи.  Сдавать  же  квартиру  можно  за  10-12-15  тысяч. Особенно  если  вы  живёте  в большом городе. 

 Иметь  в своей  собственности  хотя  бы  две  квартиры  это  уже победа.  А уж если  пять или  шесть, то  это  смертельный удар  по необходимости  работать.  Можно  кайфовать  и  изрекать  сентенции. 




> Уехать из страны? Да ладно.


 А зачем уехать?  Когда можно  посетить.  Харьков, Нью-Йорк, Израиль.  Много  великих  мест. 

Я  всё  ещё  не потерял  мечту  переехать  в Киев или  Харьков. Очень уютные  места. Жалко, что  потеряю  часть денег  при конвертации.  

Это  ведь  очень важно, кстати говоря  -   благотворное  влияние  климата, что  помогает  веселиться.  Я думаю, поэтому  в  Украине  просто  физически становится легче  и  веселее. 

Хотел  бы ещё  остаться  в  Израиле  по  историческим причинам.  Всё  же  когда-то  там было  такое средоточие событий.  Лавина изменений  накрывшая  старый мир.  По  этой пустыне  Иисус  ходил.  Манит  меня это.  Но  с конвертацией всё  ещё хуже, а  также  с  террористической  активностью  мусульманских  радикалов.  Если  верить  данным, то  в Израиле  каждый  месяц  случаются  десятки  террористических  актов.  Успокаиваться никто не  собирается. 

Жена, кстати  говоря, хотела  поступить  в Израильскую армию,  хотела  боя.

----------


## w.s.

> .    
> Ну, это вы загрубили. Квартплата в пиковом случае составляет 3-4 тысячи. Сдавать же квартиру можно за 10-12-15 тысяч. Особенно если вы живёте в большом городе.


 Это где же такие квартплаты, особенно зимой? 6-7 000 квартплата. Летом чуть дешевле. Но ни как ни 2 или 3. Если комната то тогда может быть или в маленьком городке.

----------


## Чувак

> Ну, это вы  загрубили.


 Я имел ввиду следующее: раньше я снимал квартиру за 7 тысяч и не платил квартплату. Сейчас у меня своя и я плачу квартплату 3500. При том, что вложил в неё миллион. Так не лучше ли было доплачивать эти 3500 и иметь в кармане миллион, снимая? Плюс к этому большинство квартир берутся в кредит, и если так то суммы там получаются ещё не выгоднее, например платить ежемесячно 10 тысяч ипотеки + квартплату = 13500! Снимать за 7 выгоднее! Да, у некоторых есть так называемое "твоё, моё, наше" - съёмная квартира "не моя". А в чем отличие от своей, кроме того что полку на стену не повесишь? Только в том, что бухая на кухне с друзьями скажешь им пафосно что квартира моя. Просто считаю вложения в квартиру не выгодным, окупится это всё лет через 15, если сдавать. А можно вложить этот миллион более выгодно и окупить его быстрее.

----------


## jozh

Тысячу раз уже это все обсуждалось. Молодые считают выгоду, исходя из текущих своих потребностей и возможностей. А в реальности это бывает так: миллион сгорел при попытках вложить его "более выгодно", подступающая старость страшит нарастающими болезнями и неконкурентоспособностью на рынке труда, а владелец арендуемой квартиры только и ждет пенсионного возраста арендатора, чтобы дать ему под зад ногой.
Ипотечный же "мученик" к тому времени может успеть выкупить 2 или даже 3 квартиры (сдавая их и расплачиваясь с банком деньгами арендаторов) и становится полностью независимым и готовым к испытаниям старостью.

----------

